# 1999 Pathfinder Bose Removal



## Pup1k (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a 1999 Pathfinder that I am putting a pioneer nav system into. I am planing on removing the old unit to put up on ebay but I cant seem to find the amp for the rear speakers. Could anyone let me know where the amp itself is located. Thanks in advance


----------

